# OEM Fog Light Wiring



## DefaultTypeX (Jun 27, 2009)

i recently install the oem 98' nissan sentra front bumper with the fog light holes and i have the fog lights but i want to know some ways people wired up the fogs. btw i have a 96 nissan sentra xe and thoses models didnt have fogs that year. let me know how you wired it and if you use a seperate switch to turn on the fogs. thanks


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I guess its up to you whether you want to duplicate the Factory switches. This means getting new stalk/ switch assembly.
Or you can wire up as a stand alone.
Fuse, switch and wire. If you want to make sure they are off when you turn the car off use power from the Aux key switch circuit. Use a relay if you don't feel comfortable checking the circuit ratings.
Hope the info from the FSM (96) helps


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

damn, I'm trying to recall how i wired mine up to activate whenever my park lights are on. it also stays on when i flip the high beam because it's linked to the park lights. 
i slightly remember taking a wire from the RH low beam circuit and feeding it to the park light circuit.


----------



## DefaultTypeX (Jun 27, 2009)

azkicker0027 said:


> damn, I'm trying to recall how i wired mine up to activate whenever my park lights are on. it also stays on when i flip the high beam because it's linked to the park lights.
> i slightly remember taking a wire from the RH low beam circuit and feeding it to the park light circuit.


i was thinking of tapping into the low beam wires or the corner signal wires because i would probably use my fogs everytime i drive at night..if worse comes to worse im gonna buy a fog light switch steering column but i dont think im gonna do that..i still need to buy the fog light wiring harness and mounts


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

If you want to do this quick and dirty, take the power from the side marker lamp to power a relay, use a 15A fuse and 14 or 16awg wire for power from the battery. shouldn't be more than 10 ft wire, one relay and base, couple crimp fittings. Fix grounds on nearest grounding point that convenient, Zip tie everything down. Done.


----------

